# Variablennamen zusammensetzen...



## tomate (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich habe:
$nr = 45;
$hallo_45 = "blau";

Ich möchte nun in dem Variablennamen "$hallo_45" die "45" 
durch die Variable $nr ersetzen.  

War das jetzt verständlich? Geht das überhaupt?

Viele Grüße!
tomate


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Oktober 2007)

Das geht:

```
${'hallo_'.$nr}='blau';
```


----------



## Tyg3r (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich vermute, dass du einen dynamischen Variablen Namen machen möchtest.

Dann erstmal den Name der Variablen definieren:
$var_name = "hallo_";

Variablen Namen nach belieben editieren z.B:
$var_name += "45";

Nun diesen Namen als Variable verwenden:
$$var_name = 45;

Zugriff auf Variable nun so möglich:
echo $hallo_45; // Ausgabe: 45

War die Frage so gemeint?

Gruß tyg3r

/edit: zu spät ^^, so wie Sven Mintel das macht geht es natürlich auch, ist das gleiche in grün


----------



## tomate (5. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

In diesem Fall war der Tipp von Sven optimal für mein Problem.

Viele Grüße!
tomate


----------



## Gumbo (5. Oktober 2007)

Das Ganze nennt sich übrigens variable Variablen.


----------

